# Grizzly G0457 Review



## mikeber (Jan 17, 2016)

Congratulations for the new saw! I also need one. 
Regardless, beyond woodworking, you are also a philosopher:
"sometimes it is better to ask for forgiveness then to ask for permission"…
That is a life lesson worth remembering.


----------



## Bob5103 (Feb 13, 2016)

Congratulations on the new saw. I have had my G0457 going on 6 years now with 0 complaints. I thought the odd ball blade size might be problem but I have had no problems finding blades to fit. I really like the fact that that it accepts and tensions a 3/4" blade.


----------

